# What is the best Grand Seiko?



## olekhabiter7

I've been building up my 7-piece collection for about 10-15 years now, but never pulled the trigger on a Grand Seiko. It's only because I've seen so many beautiful ones, and there seem to be so many varieties I've seen over the years on this sub.
I wonder what you guys think absolute best are.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

The blue 9f quartz diver is my current favorite.


----------



## Mbappe

This is very subjective and Im certain you're going to get a million different answers lol. I can't even pinpoint a single watch, but my top 3 would be:

SBGM221
SBGK005
SBGJ235


----------



## london_v

Mbappe said:


> This is very subjective and Im certain you're going to get a million different answers lol. I can't even pinpoint a single watch, but my top 3 would be:
> 
> SBGM221
> SBGK005
> SBGJ235


Agree - what type of watch are you after? There are lots in their collection (old and new). Sporty / Dress / Something in between?


----------



## cuthbert

Mine!


----------



## Gravyboat6969

Like everyone else said, totally subjective. If you asked me, I'd say the snowflake. Which is great because it's readily available. Many others will say whirlpool. Personally my top 3 would be snowflake, SBGA375, SBGE255


----------



## heb

That manual wind one with the off white dial. Simple, but effective.


----------



## Cedyan

Easy answer: mine, of course!


----------



## CRW161

Of course we are all going to say the one(s) we have, otherwise why did we buy them?
The long answer is to establish your criteria for narrowing down the choice i.e. collection (Elegance/Heritage/Sport), case style/size, movement (a priority criterion for a lot of people) and of course dial/face.
If the face style is your most important criterion then you can get a shortlist from internet images and make up your own shortlist and then view them in the flesh for the final choice.
The short answer (and this applies however much research you have done) is to view as many as you can and then go with whichever one sings to you.
Both the above are pretty much what I did, and I ended up with SBGA373, but of course you may well arrive at another destination. But it shouldn't be daunting, because I don't think there is a wrong'un in the GS ranges, so you will definitely end up with (your own) quality watch choice, and something to be proud of.


----------



## GMT-man

Spring Drive models are the best, simply because nobody else makes them. Now your choice is about three times easier.


----------



## sticky

I can see this thread turning into a rumble, nevertheless I’ll put my dog in the fight by suggesting the Snowflake.


----------



## johnMcKlane

sticky said:


> I can see this thread turning into a rumble, nevertheless I'll put my dog in the fight by suggesting the Snowflake.


i concur ... I stand behind the Snowflake ... and the mount iwate too


----------



## BrianBinFL

I would say that answering "which is the best Grand Seiko" is too subject and impossible of a question. That said, if you want your Grand Seiko to be a quintessential representation of the brand, it should be a Spring Drive. If you're going to have many Grand Seiko watches then fine, get a 9F, get a 9S, and so on, but for your first, it should be something that only Seiko has (Spring Drive).


----------



## AmberLeaf

The spring drive is indeed amazing and unique, but GS also pioneered quartz development. The 9f movement is really well regarded.They even grow and age their own quartz crystals, which I didn't even know was a thing... Less maintenance cost, plus you get the same fit and finish of the more expensive movements.

I'm close to buying the JDM sbgv245, it's not blingy but has hints of polish. It's stylish in a retro kind of way. Doesn't cost the earth.

Best? Maybe for me, for now.


----------



## Pongster

Best dial: Iwate
Best SD: snowflake


----------



## sea_urchin

There is no best, all are made to a very high standard, there are only favourites. Currently loving this one:


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Generally, "the" Grand Seiko to own is the Snowflake. It's the go-to option the way the Speedmaster is for someone buying an Omega or the Submariner is with Rolex. Some of the other classic GS staples are the SBGH201, the SBGE201, and the SBGA229 (the Hi-Beat, the GMT, the diver). 

Horologically speaking, the best mechanical movement you can buy right now from GS is in the SLGH002 and the best spring drive is arguably in the SLGA001. The most "complex" Grand Seiko remains the SBGC201/203/205 (etc.), and the most prestigious new Grand Seiko would probably be the SBGD201 or SBGD202, or perhaps the SLGH002 again.


----------



## blakestarhtown

If I could help them design a Grand Seiko. I would make one under 12mm, have a little bit longer & sharper lugs & give it a moon phase with a retrograde date & power reserve. Manual wind only. 

No springdrive or automatic.

And price it under 10 grand. 

Imagine if a Breguet & Grand Seiko ever had a love child.


----------



## Nokie

Any/all Spring Drives.....


----------



## MBolster1611

Cant go wrong with the Snowflake! I went with the SBGH263 hi beat because it's more my style.


----------



## MBolster1611

sea_urchin said:


> There is no best, all are made to a very high standard, there are only favourites. Currently loving this one:
> 
> View attachment 15439287


This is one of my favs as well!


----------



## Rolexplorer

Always a bad question to ask, as everyone tells you what THEY have or want.
*As all Seiko's are great watches,* you are best served not by asking which are best, but by going and trying them on to see which ones "are right" for you.
It is hard to lose when buying into a great, quality line such as Seiko.
Your decision should not be influenced by bias from others who think X or Y or Z is the best model.
It all boils down to your personal choice.
Great decision to go Seiko, by the way.


----------



## Gprog

Spring drive would be the way I go. Can't really go wrong there. I'll leave it there as I'd probably list at least 5 different references that I think are "the best."


----------



## rspeir

I’d recommend looking into the different movements and some of the details on dials in person if possible. And this may sound obvious but try them on if you can...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next

I suspect the Snowflake will be the predominate starting point as this is the GS identity model. Its spring drive and sells for GS like the Submariner for Rolex. (Its so popular that its likely to have its on forum here within the GS community) That being said it should be your starting point for comparison against other GS models. You will always be able to get it. For this reason its not a must to be the first GS. Some people here have tried the Snowflake only to say it was not for them. I would strongly suggest that you find an AD that has a good selection along with the Snowflake for comparison reasons. At this point the Best GS is up to you.

Good Luck


----------



## G07

SBGM221 for the win


----------



## wrxdev

SBGE253/255/257 FTW


----------



## Jabs2

sea_urchin said:


> There is no best, all are made to a very high standard, there are only favourites. Currently loving this one:
> 
> View attachment 15439287


Agree with this! SBGK005 is my favorite as well!


----------



## Icelatte

I didn't get too hung up on movements. GS really spoke to me through their level of finish like the polished indices and their *DIALS**. I would pick your favorite dial first then filter from there.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Icelatte said:


> I didn't get too hung up on movements. GS really spoke to me through their level of finish like the polished indices and their *DIALS**. I would pick your favorite dial first then filter from there.


It's a good point. I find myself, and many others, over-intellectualizing watch purchases and trying to evaluate them based on objective criteria. Ultimately, the appearance should be the first criteria that we satisfy before we move onto anything else in a "luxury" watch. This is especially true for a handful of brands like GS since there aren't any wannabe entry-level pieces to get tripped up on. You could pick any Grand Seiko at random out of a pile and it'll be accurate, reliable, and well-made.

I suppose the one exception I'd make is also fairly GS-specific, which is that the movement has an aesthetic component to it, and I mean that beyond even the finishing of the movement (or the lack of a display case back, as is the case in the vast majority of GS quartz watches), which is the movement of the seconds hand. You can go with the staccato 9F, the smooth 9S6X, the ultra smooth 9S8X, or the perfectly smooth 9R, if that matters to you.


----------



## NotPennysBoat

SBGM235 - beautiful dial, GMT, and limited to 1000 pieces










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rspeir

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> It's a good point. I find myself, and many others, over-intellectualizing watch purchases and trying to evaluate them based on objective criteria. Ultimately, the appearance should be the first criteria that we satisfy before we move onto anything else in a "luxury" watch. This is especially true for a handful of brands like GS since there aren't any wannabe entry-level pieces to get tripped up on. You could pick any Grand Seiko at random out of a pile and it'll be accurate, reliable, and well-made.
> 
> I suppose the one exception I'd make is also fairly GS-specific, which is that the movement has an aesthetic component to it, and I mean that beyond even the finishing of the movement (or the lack of a display case back, as is the case in the vast majority of GS quartz watches), which is the movement of the seconds hand. You can go with the staccato 9F, the smooth 9S6X, the ultra smooth 9S8X, or the perfectly smooth 9R, if that matters to you.


Good point, although I'd still say prioritize dial/looks first. I have really come to love the manual movement after previously thinking I had to have all smooth automatic watches.

I'll have to go back and review some of the watches I've put on my 'want' list and see which movements they share/how they differ.

Do you have personal experience owning or wearing anything with the 9S8X or 9R movement? My SBGK005 has 9S63 and it's the only GS I have so far...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rspeir

NotPennysBoat said:


> SBGM235 - beautiful dial, GMT, and limited to 1000 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy moly that thing is gorgeous...do you have any other pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

rspeir said:


> Holy moly that thing is gorgeous...do you have any other pictures?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a ton of them here: Grand Seiko SBGM235 Review - Timeless Luxury Watches but you'll have to settle for my boring photography.


----------



## sosa_dos

The Blizzard SBGE249 ???

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yashio

My favorites are the sbgr079 and sbgw231 
I’m probably in the minority here but I’m not a fan of the spring drive. I appreciate the technical aspect of it but wouldn’t want because they make zero noise and part of why I love watches is the ticking.


----------



## aalin13

Any model with the 44GS case. This case is beautiful and complex in its design, and can instantly be spotted from distance as a GS design.


----------



## liamenckelman

Snowflake. Damn sexy watch.


----------



## TransporterG

The best GS watch is a ranking of one metric: # of times/day you steal a gaze at your watch and still have no idea what time it is.


----------



## Chuckyb

To me the best GS, it the one I am wearing at the moment. Seriously though, if it is still available, I would look at Timeless Luxury Watches' Limited Edition SBGE249. It has the same case shape as the Snowflake but in steel, a mesmerising dial and is a GMT Spring Drive - ticks all my boxes! Coincidentally that is the one I am wearing right now .

As others are likely to warn you though, exercise caution when getting your first GS as, almost guaranteed, it won't be your last!


----------



## Ced Craig

The best is whichever one you see and makes you decide to pull the trigger. For me it was the sbgm221, which I bought from Timeless Luxury, who I highly recommend.

Some of the special edition SD dials are extra stunning. The sbga413 or 415 in particular. The hi-beat sbgh267, 273, or 281 are all wonderful.


----------



## MidnightJacket

If you're truly walking into a GS having no idea where to start, you really owe it to yourself to go to an AD to see some of them in person. A picture is worth a thousand words, but seeing a GS in person has to be worth a novel.


----------



## ktg09




----------



## denmanproject

I landed on the SBGH273, overall my favourite combination of GS attributes


Amazing blue dial
Gold accents
High-beat movement
Stainless Steel


----------



## MidnightJacket

denmanproject said:


> I landed on the SBGH273, overall my favourite combination of GS attributes
> 
> 
> Amazing blue dial
> Gold accents
> High-beat movement
> Stainless Steel


This is exactly the kind of watch I would recommend, especially for a "first". Something classic and timeless.


----------



## which watch next

Sbgh267


----------



## matthew P

The best for me is the one I wear the most and never get tired of


















•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Buddy2

Sbgh281 Limited edition Superman. If blue is your colour, as anything in blue these days is an attractive proposition.
Unique radial sunburst eminates from the GS logo rather than the usual center of dial.
The case is simply on another level compared to other high end watches and the deep blue is out of this world. Wouldn't be surprised this one holds value long term.
If you need a GMT, can't go wrong with their boutique edition also.


----------



## jskane

Grail of grails ... I'd give it all up for the SBGA405 *Godzilla *_(!)








_


----------



## TransporterG

So many sexy watches here! Especially since GS dials are so hard to photograph well.


----------



## Domo

From the pretty recent stuff, it's hard to go past the SBGH265. 20 pieces in platinum with a "very finely adjusted" hi-beat movement and that fantastic spiral dial.


----------



## Pongster

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Generally, "the" Grand Seiko to own is the Snowflake. It's the go-to option the way the Speedmaster is for someone buying an Omega or the Submariner is with Rolex. Some of the other classic GS staples are the SBGH201, the SBGE201, and the SBGA229 (the Hi-Beat, the GMT, the diver).
> 
> Horologically speaking, the best mechanical movement you can buy right now from GS is in the SLGH002 and the best spring drive is arguably in the SLGA001. The most "complex" Grand Seiko remains the SBGC201/203/205 (etc.), and the most prestigious new Grand Seiko would probably be the SBGD201 or SBGD202, or perhaps the SLGH002 again.


could you post pictures sir so we can appreciate these different best grand seikos?

am a seiko nut myself but i am not good with the reference numbers.


----------



## soufiane

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The blue 9f quartz diver is my current favorite.


Beautiful piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Cedyan said:


> Easy answer: mine, of course!
> View attachment 15439018


Fabulous looking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

AmberLeaf said:


> The spring drive is indeed amazing and unique, but GS also pioneered quartz development. The 9f movement is really well regarded.They even grow and age their own quartz crystals, which I didn't even know was a thing... Less maintenance cost, plus you get the same fit and finish of the more expensive movements.
> 
> I'm close to buying the JDM sbgv245, it's not blingy but has hints of polish. It's stylish in a retro kind of way. Doesn't cost the earth.
> 
> Best? Maybe for me, for now.


I love this version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransporterG

Love that SBGH265! Also, one of the most legendary, the Peacock SBGJ227.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

SBGN007 is the one which has retained my interest since it first came out. Lately have been thinking about the SBGN001 too. I don't have any particular need of either though.


----------



## ugo-daniele

hello,  

from my perspective all grand seiko are good but if you really want the "bests" you need to go for what gs make the best mean special pieces : snowflake, sprindrive, hi beat ...


----------



## kritameth

Classic Snowflake for me.


----------



## BostonWatcher

I've owned the Snowflake and High Beat - and loved them both, however, this is the one I landed on.

SBGR083 - limited edition 100th anniversary (LE of 700) of the first Seiko wristwatch. 44GS case, liquid ink black dial, gold accents and the fit on my wrist is like it belongs there.

The Snowflake is, for sure, the ONE to get, unless you have a special connection to another aesthetically.


----------



## hyperblaster

AmberLeaf said:


> The spring drive is indeed amazing and unique, but GS also pioneered quartz development. The 9f movement is really well regarded.They even grow and age their own quartz crystals, which I didn't even know was a thing... Less maintenance cost, plus you get the same fit and finish of the more expensive movements.
> 
> I'm close to buying the JDM sbgv245, it's not blingy but has hints of polish. It's stylish in a retro kind of way. Doesn't cost the earth.
> 
> Best? Maybe for me, for now.


Totally! Came here to say the same that the SBGV245 is a perfect blend of a classic and sophisticated look.


----------



## SL1210

Rolexplorer said:


> Always a bad question to ask, as everyone tells you what THEY have or want.
> *As all Seiko's are great watches,* you are best served not by asking which are best, but by going and trying them on to see which ones "are right" for you.
> It is hard to lose when buying into a great, quality line such as Seiko.
> Your decision should not be influenced by bias from others who think X or Y or Z is the best model.
> It all boils down to your personal choice.
> Great decision to go Seiko, by the way.


No it is not always a bad question to ask. Why would it be? In fact the raison d'être of most forums is to get others opinions. Here the OP is asking for views and you come on say it is a bad question. You get this inanity on Hi-Fi forums as well: Q: what do you think of this speaker? A: listen to it for yourself.


----------



## keerola

I got the SBGH201 as my first GS. I wanted it to be dressy, white dial and not too busy. I do want to get a blue dial SD too as soon as i have enough to spare, but haven’t been able to decide yet. Something sportier, SBGE255 maybe, i’m just not a super fan of the 24h bezel. SBGP015 looks absolutely stunning in my book, but i’m not going to buy a quartz watch.

edit: i think i will get a SBGH273 ”post-covid”

also i would really love a Grand Seiko Alpinist!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Pongster said:


> could you post pictures sir so we can appreciate these different best grand seikos?
> 
> am a seiko nut myself but i am not good with the reference numbers.


Sure:

Snowflake:










SBGH201:










SBGE201:










SBGA229:










SLGH002:










SLGA001:










SBGC201:










SBGD201:


----------



## cigamodnalro

GMT-man said:


> Spring Drive models are the best, simply because nobody else makes them. Now your choice is about three times easier.


I almost feel like you need one of each - a 9F HAQ, a high brat automatic, and a Spring Drive. I agree that the SD is truly unique and stand out from the crowd .... but so is and does the 9F relative to its peers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigamodnalro

NotPennysBoat said:


> SBGM235 - beautiful dial, GMT, and limited to 1000 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My above comment notwithstanding, this is incredible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

A vote for the SBGP007, but really the answer is always "the one you're wearing" or "the one you want next." I've only got one, but I can see how these can get addictive!


----------



## okiesfan

Snowflake


----------



## silentmask

I am very lucky to own this exquisite SBGA211 Snowflake. Looking at the dial of the watch is like an having an art piece on your wrist. Is hard to appreciate and judge any of the GS watches until you see it with your own eyes.


----------



## roadcykler

MidnightJacket said:


> If you're truly walking into a GS having no idea where to start, you really owe it to yourself to go to an AD to see some of them in person. A picture is worth a thousand words, but seeing a GS in person has to be worth a novel.


I'd love to do that but the nearest one to me is several hundred miles from me. If I finally decide to get one, it will have to be via mail or second hand.


----------



## Johann23

I agree with everyone else, mine is the best. Sbga413. Understated. Edgy case design. Raised crystal. All the comfort and quaintness of the snowflake with a bit more rarity. I was lucky that I walked into my GS dealer in Florida and they had it under the glass and I got it for a good deal.


----------



## cigamodnalro

silentmask said:


> I am very lucky to own this exquisite SBGA211 Snowflake. Looking at the dial of the watch is like an having an art piece on your wrist. Is hard to appreciate and judge any of the GS watches until you see it with your own eyes.
> View attachment 15477627


An icon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransporterG

There can be only one, Highlander. SBGA387 Kira Zuri on Blue Stingray with multi-tier reflection on the 44GS Case. Epitome of the Japanese aesthetic.


----------



## CRW161

TransporterG said:


> There can be only one, Highlander. SBGA387 Kira Zuri on Blue Stingray with multi-tier reflection on the 44GS Case. Epitome of the Japanese aesthetic.
> View attachment 15481622


This (on bracelet) would be my choice for a collection limited to one Grand Seiko (but as we all know, it is difficult to stop at just one GS anyway)


----------



## Galaga

AmberLeaf said:


> The spring drive is indeed amazing and unique, but GS also pioneered quartz development. The 9f movement is really well regarded.They even grow and age their own quartz crystals, which I didn't even know was a thing... Less maintenance cost, plus you get the same fit and finish of the more expensive movements.
> 
> I'm close to buying the JDM sbgv245, it's not blingy but has hints of polish. It's stylish in a retro kind of way. Doesn't cost the earth.
> 
> Best? Maybe for me, for now.


I love the case on these watches and the one on the right is especially beautiful.


----------



## bigclive2011

Snowflake.

But I might be a bit biased!!


----------



## goharryjr

The SBGY002 is pretty incredible. From Time and Tide: HANDS-ON: Grand Seiko's SBGY002, a hot new hand-wound take on the Snowflake | Time and Tide Watches


----------



## cigamodnalro

goharryjr said:


> The SBGY002 is pretty incredible. From Time and Tide: HANDS-ON: Grand Seiko's SBGY002, a hot new hand-wound take on the Snowflake | Time and Tide Watches
> View attachment 15483457


Completely subjective but the yellow gold snowflake is not for me. The gold looks much too warm against the cold and delicate face. Titanium is perfect for that watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

depends on your taste


----------



## cigamodnalro

drhr said:


> depends on your taste
> View attachment 15485280


If subtle perfection is your thing, GS is the brand for you










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

The best?
The one on your wrist


----------



## kritameth

For me it'd be the Spring SBGA413. It embodies everything I'd ever want in a GS, a mesmerizing dial, Spring Drive, and a beautifully finished Grammar of Design 62GS case, while, IMO, perfectly encapsulating my foremost visualization of Japan, that of a historied nation springing with cherry blossom.


----------



## denmanproject

Amazing watches in this thread! may I present my SBGH273

The gold accents on the blue dial won me over


----------



## beanerds

SBGT241 9F Quartz 50th anniversary 

I came that close to getting one , these are such a quality watch with + - 3 seconds per year accuracy !!! and the ' Grains of Rice ' bracelet is spectacular ! simply a beautiful watch that you can hand over to your grand children 

Beanerds


----------



## nanoc

Rather than going by what i like, I will recommend things Seiko has that no one else has.

Spring drive. 
Unique dials (others have it, too, but not the ones Seiko has).
Astounding finishing...
... and the 44GS case, an oddity specifically designed to show off the astounding finishing. 
And the GS hands that are out of this world. The ones without lume are generally more impressive.

I would try to find a GS that combines all these elements. The only ones I can think of right now are the Kira Zuris. There may be others, but just check this out and see that you just cannot have too much Grand Seikoness:


----------



## TransporterG




----------



## kritameth

TransporterG said:


> View attachment 15498678


Stunning! Love the stingray strap combo.


----------



## Kasset1975

My Grand Seikos are very modest in comparison, but they all have an amazing finish and you'll never buy just one.
















BTW - Both recently serviced in the UK. The automatic was £295 (movement service only) took just 4 weeks. The quartz new battery was £60 and took less than a week. None had to go back to Japan, that's just for polishing or higher end movements.


----------



## denmanproject

This is the next one on my list, have never been quartz fan but after reading about the 9F I think I'm coming around...


----------



## klaatu47

I love the blue dials ..... SBGJ235 would be my choice


----------



## Newnice

I like the quartz Grand Seiko movement because it is pretty much the best quartz movement you can buy (accuracy and finishing) from the brand that launched quartz watches. Also their quartz watches have cleaner looking dials than their some of their other watches because they drop all that descriptive text in the bottom half which is unattractive in my opinion. And few high-end watches offer quartz at all, so that makes it a unique offering in some ways. Plus they are generally cheaper, so bonus.

I would stick with their more classic-sized cases (37mm) because the proportions are more balanced and they wear more comfortably for most people.

If you don't prefer quartz, then I think their Spring Drive movements are fascinating and the sweep seconds is gorgeous, although those tend to be bigger watches. But it's completely unique to Seiko, and of course still as gorgeous as all their others.


----------



## tacit

denmanproject said:


> This is the next one on my list, have never been quartz fan but after reading about the 9F I think I'm coming around...


This is my first and only GS. Haven't regretted a second of it. The original strap is beautiful and I think the clasp is made very well, but it takes forever to wear in to a comfortable level. That is my only gripe about it. BUT, you will not care a singular bit about the strap stiffness out of the box when you see it on your wrist.

I connected with this piece much more than GS models going up to $10k+ when I kept visiting ADs. Sure, I'd love to own a Godzilla, but would it be the best? No. It would be the craziest and amazing, but it wouldn't be something that I would want to wear continuously.

Factoring in the importance of wear-ability and proportion for me is a big deal and thus I have to say that the SBGV 245 is likely my candidate for the "Best" since it suits me the best.


----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## SolarPower

Beautiful watches and pics guys! I love them all.
Here is what I chose - SBGA273









It is a beautiful watch which IMO represents the essence of the GS' vision for what a GS watch should deliver - 1. Accuracy, 2. Legibility, 3, Durability. To me the black dial, lume hands and red accent on the seconds hand tip were the features that drove me to this particular model. Zaratsu is delicious!


----------



## SinCity

SolarPower said:


> Beautiful watches and pics guys! I love them all.
> Here is what I chose - SBGA273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful watch which IMO represents the essence of the GS' vision for what a GS watch should deliver - 1. Accuracy, 2. Legibility, 3, Durability. To me the black dial, lume hands and red accent on the seconds hand tip were the features that drove me to this particular model. Zaratsu is delicious!


Congrats! That's a nice looking watch and the splash of red on the seconds hand is a nice touch. Wear it in good health.


----------



## yokied

I also admired GS from afar for some time, intending to pick off one of the best at a reasonable price. I would caution the OP that understanding GS is about more than just hunting down a reference that ticks your boxes. They are flipped a lot, by those who bought without fully understanding what they got into.

You've also got to know what they are, and what they're not. They're technically outstanding and ornate, but they're still watches. They're not investment grade pieces on either level: not in pricing/demand and definitely not in durable wearability. Eight months after it was released, I picked up the kirazuri, BNIB at well under retail.

I would caution against wearing it, like at all, if you intend to flip or worry about resale and minor cosmetic damage. The polish stays impressive to the naked eye but does pick up a lot of micro scratches. I've worn my kirazuri hard, travelled with it for extended periods as my only piece. Sand, dirt, salt water, dings, the works. Real world, it still looks awesome. But WIS with loupes are going to tsk tsk away at you come flippin time.

Stick to the highlights of GS IMHO, which are a) spring drive b) an attractive, artistic dial and c) impressive steel work on case and bracelet. I'd offer these references that violently exceed those criteria: SBGA387, SBGA005, SBGA409, SBGA397, SBGA371. Plus9Time is your friend.


----------



## Seikorookie

I'm new to Grand Seiko having purchased my first in early September. 3 weeks later I bought a second. I think "best" is a subjective and personal thing.
The first GS is an SBGJ237. It's absolutely gorgeous and easy to wear but, I find I have to really pay attention to looking at the watch for the time. The GMT hand is very close in appearance to the hour and minute hands at a glance. If I had my way, I'd change the colour of the GMT hand. So, the watch is awesome but slightly flawed.
My second GS is my SBGA231. For me, this is a perfect watch. It's light, comfortable, easy to read in all lighting conditions and incredibly accurate. I also wear my watch to bed so "lume" matters and this watch is great at night. 
I'm tough on watches. I buy them to wear and I don't take them off when I'm working on things. They get banged up but, I really love watches.
I hardly ever dress up and travel is pretty limited right now so the GMT function isn't particularly necessary. So, my 231 is the best GS For me.
To do it again, I'd likely get the SBGE255 as I think it's easier to read at a glance.
pictures because they're necessary.......


----------



## TransporterG

Both terrific watches! Congrats!


----------



## drhr

After considering all of them, this is the one for me . . .


----------



## Chicharito

sbga129, sbga139, sbga153 and sbgh269!
if anyone has these pieces to sell do PM me..


----------



## time+tide

Recently been curious in this model


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Chicharito said:


> sbga129, sbga139, sbga153 and sbgh269!
> if anyone has these pieces to sell do PM me..


So, you are new, but this is not appropriate in any way, shape, or form.

Shame on you.

There is a WTB forum.


----------



## RLSL

time+tide said:


> Recently been curious in this model


Cant go wrong with the SBGM221. One of the cheaper auto GS around with great precision and PR!


----------



## Watchseeker1995

My grail is the Winter edition! SBGA415. I own 2 quartz models and I love them as well but boy, I want to own a spring drive


----------



## monsters

44GS or SBGV243/5/7-cased 9Fs get my vote. I love the accuracy and interesting GS cases.


----------



## Keo3

Loving my SBGP007.


----------



## lastleonardo2468

I have two in mind:
*SBGA433G* - China LE, limited to 182. Might be a bit biased since I just picked one up recently 









The dial goes from dark navy blue to this when the light hits it.

The other one is the *SBGY003*, limited to 700 pieces (pic from monochrome watches):









Manual wound Spring Drive, so thinner than the automatics, not to mention beautifully finished. And that dial ! So classy.


----------



## alex_oz

I’d definitely go for a Snowflake to start with. Quintessential GS this one is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11

Objectively, it looks like the new SLGH003 by far if you are talking about the SS models. In platinum there might be better.


----------



## MrTechAgent

Peacock all the way. 
Hi-Beat FTW


----------



## mattya56

I like this one! My first GS. Picked it up yesterday. SBGA415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty_orie

Snowflake 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md2010

It's the legendary snowflake


----------



## JLittle

johnMcKlane said:


> i concur ... I stand behind the Snowflake ... and the mount iwate too


It's a work of art


----------



## JLittle

lastleonardo2468 said:


> I have two in mind:
> *SBGA433G* - China LE, limited to 182. Might be a bit biased since I just picked one up recently
> View attachment 15532189
> 
> 
> The dial goes from dark navy blue to this when the light hits it.
> 
> The other one is the *SBGY003*, limited to 700 pieces (pic from monochrome watches):
> View attachment 15532194
> 
> 
> Manual wound Spring Drive, so thinner than the automatics, not to mention beautifully finished. And that dial ! So classy.


Oh my, that purple is breathtaking. I've never seen one and I now want one bad.


----------



## CerealKiller22

I wore the SBGH267 for about a year before selling. It was mesmerizing. I do echo the previous poster who said he wished they made the case a little thinner.


----------



## md2010




----------



## Tronner

Probably a silly question, aside from the couple of divers in this thread are there many other less-dressy Grand Seikos? I love the quality and dial details of so many of these - just wondering if there are more options that are a bit more sport oriented.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

There are quite a few sport oriented GMT models.


----------



## chas58

I didn't want to get a snowflake because it is so popular. But when I put it on my wrist I was sold.

Really though, you need to figure out the type (sports, dress, diver), color, and drive type to narrow it down.


----------



## Giggo

If you can find one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

My two favorite but I'm also biased


----------



## 383prr

My Favorite.


----------



## lastleonardo2468

JLittle said:


> Oh my, that purple is breathtaking. I've never seen one and I now want one bad.


Well, let me know if you're interested, I'm considering selling it to source a grail


----------



## JLittle

lastleonardo2468 said:


> Well, let me know if you're interested, I'm considering selling it to source a grail


I'm on a 6 month self-imposed buy band (getting ready to move, saving my money). I know it's a long time away but if by some miracle someone hasn't snatched it up by then, I'll come looking.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Come on guys, this is why the PM function exists.


----------



## G.Chris

SBGR001

I own it, so obviously I'm biased, but the reason it's my favorite is because of its dimensions.

You simply can't beat 37 x 12.5, and it sits perfectly on my wrist.


----------



## kritameth

Not the best, but up there, along with others in a 100-way tie.


----------



## CRW161

This is the one that won my heart


----------



## WacasG

SBGT241 or SBGV245 for me


----------



## Loevhagen

The best GS?

Easy.

The one you're wearing right now.


----------



## WacasG

Amen not the one you are pining after


----------



## dakotajames

I own two: SBGW273, SBGY007. Here is simple advice: the one that makes you feel something!


----------

